# Colorful iGame GTX 460 900MHZ GPU!



## 4clocker (31. August 2010)

Hallo
Hab gerade beim stöbern im Netz folgendes gefunden

Hardwareluxx - Colorful GTX 460 iGame mit 900 MHz GPU-Takt

Die  Colorful iGame GTX 460 arbeitet mit einem GPU Takt von sage und schreibe 900 Mhz, folglich mit einem  Shader-Takt von 1800 Mhz und auch der Speicher arbeitet mit 1200 MHz deutlich höher als alles andere.

Zum Vergleich hier mal die Daten der "Beast" 850 Mhz, 1700 Mhz und 1000 Mhz

Das wirklich besondere ist aber der Kühler mit 4 Heatpipes und einer imensen Kühlfläche im Vergleich zur Konkurenz, seitlich ausgelagerte Lamellen und der verhältnismäßig weit nach hinten gerutschte zweite Lüfter lassen das Teil echt riesig wirken


----------



## Pagz (31. August 2010)

sieht schick aus
Nur ob die noch weniger Strom frisst als die gtx 470 ist mehr als fraglich


----------



## bulldozer (31. August 2010)

Das is ja der hammer. Als ich von der PoV BEAST erfahren habe und von den Taktraten gehört habe welche die GLH von Gainward ziemlich alt aussehen lassen war ich schon ziemlich baff; aber das hier is ja extrem.
Und wie der kühler aussieht einfach nur GÖTTLICH. Genau mein Geschmack; ich stehe auf sollche auffäligen und übertriebenen Kühler 

Damit wird die karte wohl mit leichtigkeit an der GTX 470 vorbeiziehen.


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

ohaaaa und das is wirklich ne 460 das is ja n mörderteil... ich hätte mit der bestellung einer GLH wohl noch warten solln -.-^^


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

... welch' eine Schönheit ... wenn die Lüfter dann noch moderat zu Werke gehen ... 3-2-1: meins (wenn in Deutschland verfügbar)


----------



## Aholic (31. August 2010)

Wie heiß das ding wohl wird?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

Die Kühlkonstruktion sieht ja echt brutal aus 

Wahrscheinlich wird man für den Preis aber bereits eine GTX 470 bekommen...


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

... sorry, *aber:* wer schaut sich angesichts *dieser Formen* nach einer GTX 470 um???


----------



## Pagz (31. August 2010)

jemand mit einem Case ohne Fenster, dafür aber mit Lärmschutz und 4* 240mm Lüftern


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

... wer schön sein will, muss einfach leiden ... 

Aber ich bleibe vorerst bei der MSI HAWK, mir reicht die kleine Karte


----------



## Astra-Coupe (1. September 2010)

Ein sehr schöner Vorabtest ist auch hier zu lesen, hab ich mal ein bischen gegooglet.  Hier wird unter anderem behauptet das die Karte mit Wasserkühlung sogar die 960MHz-Marke knackt. Nicht schlecht aber trotzdem bleib ich wohl lieber bei meinen 5870ern. 

Hardwareboard.eu - Das ultimative Hardware Forum - Angekündigt: Colorful iGame GTX460, Übertaktet auf GTX470 Niveau


----------



## Tealc05 (1. September 2010)

Hiho zusammen.

Also ich habe mir mal das nette Teil angeschaut, nicht schlecht für ne GTX 460.
Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich eine Gainward GTX 460 GLH 1GB schon habe und mit der mehr als zufrieden bin.
Aktuell läuft sie mit nem Coretakt von 875 MHz, Shadertakt von 1750 MHz und Speichertakt von 1075 MHz.
Also kurzum bin ich schon nahe an der Colorful iGame dran. 
Ach ja und die Temperaturen sind auch noch mehr als in Ordnung.
Ich schätze mal das ich noch ien wenig Spielraum nach oben habe und das werde ich dann auch irgendwann mal testen, sofern die Leistung nicht mehr ausreichen sollte. 
Über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntermaßen streiten aber die iGame hat schon Style finde ich. Jedoch habe ich da eh ne Seitenwand vor und von daher lieber Leistung statt Optik.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. September 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> ... sorry, *aber:* wer schaut sich angesichts *dieser Formen* nach einer GTX 470 um???




Wie heißt es so schön, nicht das Aussehen ist wichtig, die inneren Werte zählen 

Ich würde niemals zu einer "schöneren" Karte greifen wenn ich für das gleiche Geld ne schnellere bekomme...


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

WTF???
Das Teil hat einen Turboknopf 
Aber ist ja mal voll übertrieben die Steigerung, da zahlt man sicher Ordentlich drauf.
P.S Turboknopf ist im Anhang


----------



## Pagz (1. September 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> WTF???
> Das Teil hat einen Turboknopf
> Aber ist ja mal voll übertrieben die Steigerung, da zahlt man sicher Ordentlich drauf.
> P.S Turboknopf ist im Anhang


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

Tja, die Karte dürfte dann wohl fast auf GTX 470 Niveua liegen udn fast genauso viel kosten.
Problem:
Die 460 dürfte nicht mehr ein allzu hohes OC Potenzial bieten, wie ne normale 470, genauso bei den Kühlreserven.
Daher sieht so etwas erstmal "krass" aus aber ist doch gar nciht sooo toll.


----------



## bulldozer (1. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Tja, die Karte dürfte dann wohl fast auf GTX 470 Niveua liegen udn fast genauso viel kosten.
> Problem:
> Die 460 dürfte nicht mehr ein allzu hohes OC Potenzial bieten, wie ne normale 470, genauso bei den Kühlreserven.
> Daher sieht so etwas erstmal "krass" aus aber ist doch gar nciht sooo toll.


 
Dann liegt deine Einschätzung wohl falsch. Die GLH von Gainward hat in einem Test bereits in 50% der Benchmarks eine GTX 470 knapp hinter sich gelassen. Bei dieser Karte wurder der Takt im Vergleich zur GLH nochmal immens gesteigert; damit dürfte die GTX 470 wohl keine chancen mehr haben bis auf ein paar ausnahmen.

Außerdem wirst du eine GTX 470 ohne Wakü wohl kaum ordentlichen OCn können ... und stelle dir vor wie heftig DA die Leistungsaufnahme dann sein wird..


----------



## Pagz (1. September 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Dann liegt deine Einschätzung wohl falsch. Die GLH von Gainward hat in einem Test bereits in 50% der Benchmarks eine GTX 470 knapp hinter sich gelassen. Bei dieser Karte wurder der Takt im Vergleich zur GLH nochmal immens gesteigert; damit dürfte die GTX 470 wohl keine chancen mehr haben bis auf ein paar ausnahmen.
> 
> Außerdem wirst du eine GTX 470 ohne Wakü wohl kaum ordentlichen OCn können ... und stelle dir vor wie heftig DA die Leistungsaufnahme dann sein wird..


Na ja bis auf die gtx 470 AMP!, die schon ab Werk übertaktet ist, und außerdem auch schon ab 320€ zu haben ist. Die zu schlagen wird sicherlich sehr schwer


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

900Mhz Chiptakt für eine Nvidia-Graka, wie geil ist das denn bislang waren solche Regionen eher ATI ähm AMD-Karten vorbehalten... Bin mal sowas von auf die Hitzeentwicklung, Stromverbrauch dieser Karte gespannt!


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

@Bulldozer

Ich weiß zwar nciht, wo du deien Falsch-information her hast, aber die benchmarks, die ich gesehen hatte zeigen ein anderes Bild.

Die GTX 460 GLH liegt auf dem Niveau einer normalen HD 5850 und erfahrungsgemäß ist die GTX 470 deutlich schneller. 

Und wie Robin bereits angesprochen hat, gibt es auch GTX 470 mit modifierten bzw. Eigendesigns. 
Die AMP! und die Mk-13 edition z.B.
Die GTX 470 ist nicht die GTX 480.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> 900Mhz Chiptakt für eine Nvidia-Graka, wie geil ist das denn bislang waren solche Regionen eher ATI ähm AMD-Karten vorbehalten... Bin mal sowas von auf die Hitzeentwicklung, Stromverbrauch dieser Karte gespannt!


Ja und eine nVidia(GTX 460) auf 900MHz müsste so schnell sein wie eine AMD(HD5830) auf 1.2GHz (Geschätzt).
Ist ja wie mit Intel und AMD ;D


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @Bulldozer
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nciht, wo du deien Falsch-information her hast, aber die benchmarks, die ich gesehen hatte zeigen ein anderes Bild.
> 
> ...



Wenn man diesen Test anschaut und die Werte dann mit dem Performancerating von Computerbase abgleicht, wird man feststellen, dass eine GTX 460 durchaus auf das Niveau einer GTX470 und darüber hinaus übertaktet werden kann.


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @Bulldozer
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nciht, wo du deien Falsch-information her hast, aber die benchmarks, die ich gesehen hatte zeigen ein anderes Bild.
> 
> Die GTX 460 GLH liegt auf dem Niveau einer normalen HD 5850 und erfahrungsgemäß ist die GTX 470 deutlich schneller.


Hier mal ein Test der GLH.

Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Gaming Performance Überblick (10/15) - TweakPC

Der zeigt, das zumindest in DX10-Games die Gainward mit der GTX470 gleichziehn, wenn nicht sogar vorbeiziehn kann. In DX11-Games hat die GTX470 eine etwas bessere Tesselations-Leistung.

Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Gaming Performance Spielbarkeit DX11 (13/15) - TweakPC

Das Fazit: fast so schnell wie eine GTX470, aber günstiger, leiser, kühler und stromsparender


----------



## Rizzard (1. September 2010)

Also die iGame macht wirklich einen interssanten Eindruck, jedoch lohnt sich der Umstieg von einer HD5850 überhaupt nicht. Da wart ich mal noch etwas auf die HD6850.

Ansonsten ist so ein Takt ab Werk wirklich mal was neues. Sollte öfters solche Modelle geben.


----------



## Pagz (1. September 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Das Fazit: fast so schnell wie eine GTX470, aber günstiger, leiser, kühler und stromsparender


Na gut, da wird aber auch eine extrem modifizierte gtx 460 mit einer gtx 470 im Referenzdesign verglichen. Wenn man jetzt mal stattdessen die gtx 470 amp! nimmt, fallen die mittleren zwei punkte schon mal weg
Und ob die Colorful iGame GTX 460 wircklich günstiger und stromsparender als die gtx 470 amp! ist, ist auch noch abzuwarten


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Na gut, da wird aber auch eine extrem modifizierte gtx 460 mit einer gtx 470 im Referenzdesign verglichen. Wenn man jetzt mal stattdessen die gtx 470 amp! nimmt, fallen die mittleren zwei punkte schon mal weg


Ähm, in diesem Thread geht es ja auch um übertaktete GTX460, oder etwa nicht Ich habe mich außerdem auf das Zitat von Bääängel bezogen, ich zitiere: die GLH ist meist nur so schnell, wie eine 5850. Die GTX470 ist meist deutlich schneller. Und das ist laut Test eben nicht der Fall!


----------



## Pagz (1. September 2010)

Ja und? ich hab ja nur gesagt, dass du eine modifizierte gtx 460 mit einer gtx 470 im Refrenzdesign vergleichst


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

Mannmannmann - Wo ist dein Problem??? Schließlich hast du auch die Zotac GTX470 AMP! herangezogen... Und noch einmal, hier geht es nicht um GTX460-Karten im Referenzdesign!


----------



## The_Freak (1. September 2010)

erstens sollte dazu gesagt sein, dass die normalen GTX 460 karten ca. 200-210€ kosten, selbst wenn man nur für dieses OC und den Kühler usw. 50€ draufzahlt, so biste bei schönen 250-260€ für die iGame, was wohl auch realistisch sein dürfte.
Und für das Geld bekommste nur Referenz-470'er!!!  Die von dir angesprochene AMP kostet ja schnell 320€ und dürfte damit auch preislich weitab von der iGame liegen, also wozu die Vergleiche?!?
Wenn die iGame für das starke OC und den anderen Kühler 50€ mehr kosten sollte als das Referenzmodell, ist das immernoch eine empfehlenswerte Karte. Und ich glaube kaum, dass die 100€ oder mehr dafür veranschlagen xD


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

Hmmm, dann versteh ich aber nciht ganz, warum eine GTX 470 im Standard Design bei den Benchmarks bei pcgh immer besser ist, von der pcgh wurde auch der Vergleich mit der unübertakteten HD 5850 gebracht, und warum bei der leistung die GLH eine 2,50 bekommt und ne GTX 470 2,17. 

Und trotzdem wird die iGame (scheiß Anspielung auf Apple) die GTX 470 jjetzt nciht extrem überflügeln können, trotzdem aber mti der Temp, Lautstärke und OC Potential zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann versteh ich aber nciht ganz, warum eine GTX 470 im Standard Design bei den Benchmarks bei pcgh immer besser ist, von der pcgh wurde auch der Vergleich mit der unübertakteten HD 5850 gebracht, und warum bei der leistung die GLH eine 2,50 bekommt und ne GTX 470 2,17.


 Wahrscheinlich bezieht sich der Leistungsindex auf die DX11-Leistung (Tesselation) der GLH. Und da ist die GTX470@stock selbst der übertakteten GTX460 überlegen. Da die verschiedenen Tests der Grakas, ob nun von PCGH, TweakPC oder Computerbase, mit unterschiedlichen Test-Plattformen durchgeführt werden, kann es teilweise zu anderen Ergebnissen führen...


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

Denke nciht, dass es mit DX11 gemacht wurde, weil ja z.T. auch noch nicht Dx 11 karten getestet werden. Aber das mit dem anderen System kann schon die Ursache sein, bei pcgh wird ja versucht, dass die Cpu nicht bremst (i7 860 @ 4,0 Ghz), wird daran liegen denke ich.


----------



## Progs-ID (1. September 2010)

Tealc05 schrieb:


> Hiho zusammen.
> 
> Also ich habe mir mal das nette Teil angeschaut, nicht schlecht für ne GTX 460.
> Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich eine Gainward GTX 460 GLH 1GB schon habe und mit der mehr als zufrieden bin.
> ...


Mit Wakü, hast du sicher noch Spielraum nach oben. Weiß ja nicht, wie die Karte unter Luft ist und ob du überhaupt Wakü einsetzten willst. 

@ Topic:
Joa, wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte, würde ich mir die Karte sicherlich besorgen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Sehr nice, ich hoffe dadurch wird die Karte auch endlich mal ordentlich bei HwBot vertreten


----------



## Veriquitas (1. September 2010)

Wenn der Preis passt und sie hier erhältlich ist könnte das meine nächste Karte werden.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. September 2010)

Laut der Quelle konnte die Karte also die GTX470/HD5870 schlagen, und lag leicht hinter der GTX480.
Was passiert nun aber, wenn man die Karte mit einem vollausgebauten GF104 bestückt?


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Naja an die GTX480 wird sie nicht dran kommen.
Alleine dr fehlende Vram macht schon was aus, dazu kommen noch die Shader etc


----------



## bulldozer (1. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @Bulldozer
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nciht, wo du deien Falsch-information her hast, aber die benchmarks, die ich gesehen hatte zeigen ein anderes Bild.
> 
> ...


 
Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Benchmarks in Alien vs Predator (DX11) mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF - TweakPC
Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Benchmarks in Just Cause 2 Dark Tower (DX11) mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF - TweakPC
Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Benchmarks in Dirt 2 (DX11) mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF - TweakPC
Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Benchmarks in Stromrise mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF - TweakPC



Robin123 schrieb:


> Ja und? ich hab ja nur gesagt, dass du eine modifizierte gtx 460 mit einer gtx 470 im Refrenzdesign vergleichst


 
oh man ... darum geht es doch. Wäre doch sinnlos eine GTX 460 im Referenzdesign mit einer GTX 470 im Referenzdesign zu vergleichen lol ... 

Dadurch, dass sie ja so extrem übertaktet ist macht es erst Sinn sie mit einer standard GTX 470 zu vergleichen um dann festzustellen ob sie nicht das bessere Gesamtpaket (Leistungsaufnahme, Temps, Lautstärke, Preis) bei gleicher Leistung bietet (oder sogar bessere Leistung; die GLH kann schon in vielen Fällen mit einer GTX 470 mithalten und bei der iGame wurde nochmal ne ordentliche Schüppe drauf gepackt)




Bääängel schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird die iGame (scheiß Anspielung auf Apple) die GTX 470 jjetzt nciht extrem überflügeln können, trotzdem aber mti der Temp, Lautstärke und OC Potential zu kämpfen haben.


 
ah ich wette du bist bereits im Besitz von einer dieser Karten und weißt deswegen so gut bescheid, oder ist es die Glaskugel?


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> gainward geforce gtx 460 glh im test - benchmarks in alien vs predator (dx11) mit 1920x1200 - 4aax16af - tweakpc
> gainward geforce gtx 460 glh im test - benchmarks in just cause 2 dark tower (dx11) mit 1920x1200 - 4aax16af - tweakpc
> gainward geforce gtx 460 glh im test - benchmarks in dirt 2 (dx11) mit 1920x1200 - 4aax16af - tweakpc
> gainward geforce gtx 460 glh im test - benchmarks in stromrise mit 1920x1200 - 4aax16af - tweakpc
> ...


*sign!*


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar nicht im Beitz dieser Karten, aber ich habe ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Gehirn. 

Aber iwann ist bei dem Oc Potential auch einfach mal Schluss, da die Kühlung nicht mehr ausreicht, bzw. man keine alltagstaugliche Kühlung mehr hat.

Zudem hat die GTX 470 den Vorteil, dass sie bei den ROp's, alu's usw. besser ausgestattet ist, als die 460 udn das kann oc nciht wettmachen.


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht im Beitz dieser Karten, aber ich habe ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Gehirn.
> 
> Aber iwann ist bei dem Oc Potential auch einfach mal Schluss, da die Kühlung nicht mehr ausreicht, bzw. man keine alltagstaugliche Kühlung mehr hat.
> 
> Zudem hat die GTX 470 den Vorteil, dass sie bei den ROp's, alu's usw. besser ausgestattet ist, als die 460 udn das kann oc nciht wettmachen.


Warten wir einfach mal Testergebnisse der Karte ab, dann sind wir alle schlauerHab ja schon zugegeben, das die GTX470@stock in DX11-Games selbst die GTX460 GLH manchmal abzieht Dafür ist die 460er aber auch kühler, leiser, stromsparender und passt auch in einen kleinen Tower... und ist fast in Reichweite der GTX470


----------



## Pagz (1. September 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> oh man ... darum geht es doch. Wäre doch sinnlos eine GTX 460 im Referenzdesign mit einer GTX 470 im Referenzdesign zu vergleichen lol ...


Mh stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst Da habe ich wohl ziemlichen Stuss geredet, bzw nicht auf den Preis geschaut.


----------



## Gandalf2210 (2. September 2010)

toll, man nehem eine Karte, Takte sie bis zum geht nciht mehr, und hat dann eine Karte, die genau so schnell, genau so viel Strom zieht und genau so teuer ist wie der große Bruder, echt Sinnvoll


----------



## Genghis99 (2. September 2010)

Nur wegen dem Takt ? Hatte mal ne 4890 die brachte echte 1000 Mhz. Kein Grund, in Euphorie auszubrechen.
Wurde ja schon erwähnt, das der 460 gegenüber dem 470er beschnitten ist.

Mal sehen, was der marc so bencht ... (lol)


----------



## DocVersillia (2. September 2010)

sieht echt klasse aus...wenn jetzt noch der Kurs stimmt......meine.....


----------



## technus1975 (2. September 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> ... sorry, *aber:* wer schaut sich angesichts *dieser Formen* nach einer GTX 470 um???


 

Ich nicht mehr, da ich schon 2 unter Wasser betreibe und auch die kann man locker 35% übertakten. (Stromverbrauch passè). Da kann die GTX460 baden gehen, zumindest lt. den Tests in der Zeitung von PCGH.


----------



## Aven X (2. September 2010)

Völlig sinnfreies Produkt was die Welt nicht braucht und als Zugabe gibts noch nen gruseliges Design


----------



## technus1975 (2. September 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Dann liegt deine Einschätzung wohl falsch. Die GLH von Gainward hat in einem Test bereits in 50% der Benchmarks eine GTX 470 knapp hinter sich gelassen. Bei dieser Karte wurder der Takt im Vergleich zur GLH nochmal immens gesteigert; damit dürfte die GTX 470 wohl keine chancen mehr haben bis auf ein paar ausnahmen.
> 
> Außerdem wirst du eine GTX 470 ohne Wakü wohl kaum ordentlichen OCn können ... und stelle dir vor wie heftig DA die Leistungsaufnahme dann sein wird..


 
OC ohne WaKü ca. 775/1550/1800 MHz GPU - Kein Problem
OC mit Wakü  ca. 860/1720/2000 MHz GPU - Kein Problem
Bin aber noch nicht ganz Fertig mit meinem Testparcour.

daraus folgt: GTX460 keine chance
So soll es ja auch sein, sonst hätte Nvidia die Karte sicher anders benannt.

Zum Verbrauch kann ich nur sagen, das der mir ziemlich wurscht ist, da der PC nicht 24h am Tag mit 100% Leistung läuft. Zumal ich im Desktop-Betrieb die Karten Untertakte. Die paar Kröten sind mirs wert!


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2010)

seltsam die Benchmarks, da ist eine 4870 vor eine GTX470 bei Metro 2033. Das kann doch nicht stimmen. Besonders in DX11...


----------



## Rizzard (2. September 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> seltsam die Benchmarks, da ist eine 4870 vor eine GTX470 bei Metro 2033. Das kann doch nicht stimmen. Besonders in DX11...


 
Da muss sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen haben.

Es sei denn die 4870 verfügt neuerdings über bisher unbekannte brachiale DX11-Leistung


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

Eher unwahrscheinlich ^^
Vllt die HD 5870 aber ich glaub auch die wird von ner 470 abgezogen ;D


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2010)

Bei der 5850 hieß es ja auch erst, es werden Modelle mit über 1GHz Chiptakt kommen (Asus hatte glaube ich was mit 1050/1250 geplant oder so). Ist nix passiert.
Umso schöner zu sehen, dass es bei der GTX460 wirklich umgesetzt wird


----------



## Freakezoit (10. September 2010)

Ansich ist es ein guter ansatz , nur eine OC version der  GTX 460 , mit einer standart GTX 470 zu vergleichen ist wie nen apfel mit ner Birne zu vergleichen.

Und auch GTX 470 ref. karten sind leise zu bekommen man muss nur wissen wie .

Auch OC potential ist bei denen genug vorhanden und nicht nur richtung 750mhz gpu sondern auch richtung 850 sind machbar (mit akzeptabler temp, spannung - Lautstärke. ), da gibt es durchaus eine menge karten die lauter sind.

hab mal nen Heaven run (DX11 1680x1050 no AA) angehängt (24/7 setting - 850 mhz 1.1v , etwas weniger - 750mhz 1.0v und nen Low voltage setting @ 560mhz 0.825v 40% fanspeed) nur mal so zum vergleichen 
Bei allen settings ist was den lüfter betrifft nach unten noch genug luft, Je nachdem was man als zu laut betrachtet. 

PoV GTX 470 Ref. 

Von wakü spreche ich noch nicht einmal da sind dann auch locker mal 900+ drinne .


----------



## ole88 (10. September 2010)

geiles ding, aber lustig die website wird als attackierend angezeigt^^


----------



## BigBubby (10. September 2010)

Stock OC 460 mit 470 non OC ist schon sinnvoll, wenn sie den gleichen preis haben. Die meisten wollen max FPS / Min Preis. 
Von der technischen Seite ergibt das auch sinn. Nur nicht, wenn man allein die "Qualität" des Chips selbst bewerten will.


----------



## Schudukduk (10. September 2010)

Ich wette den "Turbotakt" machen nicht alle Karten mit...


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Wenn ich nicht schon eine Radeon HD 5870 haette wuerde ich mir das Teil wahrscheinlich kaufen.


----------



## blubbi06 (13. September 2010)

mal sehen ob 2 davon meine 260er ersetzen werden, vorausgesetzt sie erscheint irgendwann


----------



## skankee (13. September 2010)

Schon seit dem 1.9 gibt es auf der Seite ein Update, der Speicher hat nur 1050 MHz und nicht 1200 MHz. Soweit ich den Thread überflogen habe ist das noch nicht bemerkt worden.


----------



## thysol (13. September 2010)

skankee schrieb:


> Schon seit dem 1.9 gibt es auf der Seite ein Update, der Speicher hat nur 1050 MHz und nicht 1200 MHz. Soweit ich den Thread überflogen habe ist das noch nicht bemerkt worden.



Da hat der Hersteller sich wohl etwas uebernommen mit den 1200MHz. Hoffentlich stimmt wenigstens der Chiptakt.


----------



## cxmarkus71 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich buddel den Thread nochmal raus. Hat sich denn nun jemand diese Karte geholt?
Ich bin seit heute glücklicher Besitzer des Schmuckstücks.

Habe zwar noch nicht viel gebencht, aber der erste eindruck ist sehr gut. Habe sie auf 920Mhz ohne die Spannung anzuziehen Furmarkstabil am laufen und dort wird sie nur 62°C warm.

Vielleicht gibt es ja gleichgesinnte hier?


----------



## -johny- (14. Januar 2011)

ja ich hab die karte auch seit mitte dezember
als ich sie das erstemal in der hand hatte war die euphorie riesig,
und nach kurzem testen war ich auch überrascht wie leicht man mit dem afterburner "mal eben" 900 hinbekommt bei gleichzeitig gutem temps 
bis 930 mhz habich noch getestet aber irgendwann schnell festgestellt , dass ich einfach mehr voltage brauche (also mit anderem bios)

bin aber die letzten 2 jahre nur ati gefahren und hab faul über windoof geflasht (sehr sehr oft )
deswegen wird sie bei mir erstmal nicht geflasht.

ich finde karte eigentlich toll,
aber mit der lautstärke bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden 
- die lüfter sind mir persönlich im idle viel zu laut (1800-2000rpm)
- man kann sie per software nicht mal eben runterregeln 
(eher ein nvidia problem als colourful)
- und auch per flash scheint es nicht zu funktionieren (user Lönni hat es schon probiert)

ich bin irgendwie total enttäuscht von colourful, die überhaupt kein interresse an der karte zeigen (kein leiseres bios/ überhaupt keine tools / downloads zur karte außer treiber)

es gibt irgendwo im netz antworten von colourful zu dem "lüfterproblem".
darin steht aber eigentlich nur, dass sie es leider nicht ändern können/brauchen/wollen
sie begründen, dass mit einer geringeren ausfallsicherheit bei langsam drehenden lüfter glaubich -.-
ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen, warum man eine so tolle karte nicht richtig supportet...

sie ist saukühl / geht überdurchschnittlich gut / hat eigentlich sehr schnellen speicher verbaut (aber seine 1200mhz schafft er bei mir überhaupt nicht) / wirkt sehr hochwertig (einfach brachial).

ich werde wohl die lüfter tauschen müssen und hab dann endlich meine ruh 

ps: hier ist der thread wo es um die lüfterregelung bei der karte geht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rful-gtx-460-im-idl-40-fan-soll-auf-30-a.html


----------

